# ABC Fall 2009 Line Up



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

ABC Fall Lineup looks like this as of may 14th… shows with * are new

Sunday
Funniest Home Videos, Extreme Makeover HE, Desperate Housewives, Brothers and Sisters

Monday
Dancing with the Stars, Samantha Who, Boston Legal

Tuesday
Opportunity Knocks*, Dancing with the Stars, Eli Stone

Wednesday
Pushing Daisies, Private Practice, Dirty Sexy Money

Thursday
Ugly Betty, Grey’s Anatomy, Life On Mars*

Friday
Wife Swap, Super Nanny, 20/20

Saturday
Saturday Night College Football


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Where's "Lost"? It got bumped for "Life on Mars"??


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Where's "Lost"? It got bumped for "Life on Mars"??


Lost wont start til Winter.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Lost wont start til Winter.


Thanks. Thanks a lot, I didn't know that. You just ruined my whole day.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Thanks. Thanks a lot, I didn't know that. You just ruined my whole day.


Yeah, I am not a happy camper about this either... but I have this whole season (Episodes aired so far) on the DVR, Am going to have my own marathon come September!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Yeah, I am not a happy camper about this either... but I have this whole season (Episodes aired so far) on the DVR, Am going to have my own marathon come September!!


Such restraint... I would never have been able to keep new episodes on my DVR that long. Heck, I can barely wait the 20 minutes to allow enough time to buffer out the commercials! :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Man, ABC sucks.

I see one show on there that I'll watch.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lots of great shows for me on ABC, with 2 shows per night for 5 out of 7 nights! 

ABC Fall Lineup looks like this as of may 14th… shows with * are new

Sunday
Desperate Housewives, Brothers and Sisters

Monday
Dancing with the Stars, Samantha Who

Tuesday
Dancing with the Stars, Eli Stone

Wednesday
Pushing Daisies, Dirty Sexy Money

Thursday
Ugly Betty, Life On Mars*


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Such restraint... I would never have been able to keep new episodes on my DVR that long. *Heck, I can barely wait the 20 minutes to allow enough time to buffer out the commercials!* :lol:


hahahahaha! You and me both!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Lots of great shows for me on ABC, with 2 shows per night for 5 out of 7 nights!
> 
> ABC Fall Lineup looks like this as of may 14th&#8230; shows with * are new
> 
> ...


That's just a little TMI... :lol:

- Merg


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Other than football, ABC might as well be Lifetime.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mrs. Shadow and I will be making room on the DVR for:

Sunday
Desperate Housewives

Monday
Dancing with the Stars, Samantha Who, Boston Legal

Tuesday
Dancing with the Stars

Wednesday
Private Practice

Thursday
Ugly Betty, Grey's Anatomy, Life On Mars*

ABC wins the season hands down for us. I would not have guessed that.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The only thing I watch on ABC is Lost except for sports.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note  I said Mrs. Shadow and DVR. Sports is, of course, to be watched live.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ABC wins the season hands down for us. I would not have guessed that.


Same for me. I watch TV to be entertained, and I am most entertained by the shows on ABC right now, especially with their slate of what I would call "quirky" dramatic shows: Desperate Housewives, Brothers & Sisters, Pushing Daisies, Dirty Sexy Money, Ugly Betty, and Eli Stone. Just watching procedural dramas doesn't do it for me any more - I consider the ABC programs the most "well-rounded", mixing pathos, comedy, drama, and suspense. That's entertainment.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Man, ABC sucks.
> 
> I see one show on there that I'll watch.


 Actually all the networks suck for the 2009 season as far as I'm concerned.

I've counted up a whooping 8 hours of DVR time for the week with all 3 networks so far. I guess I'll finally get caught up with the DVD collection and then my reading this coming fall.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Has Men In Trees been cancelled? Or is that a winter startup?

The wife will be disappointed if it's been canceled.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Other than Boston Legal, nothing to see here. Keep it moving.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dhhaines said:


> Has Men In Trees been cancelled?


Yup - it's canceled.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Boston Legal is it for me as well. I was mad when they decided to pull the Brady Bunch off the air and will never get over them pulling Laverne and Shirly


----------

